# Hunting Camp of The Year



## haveuseen1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Have any of you guys considered signing up for the Hunting Camp of the Year Award? The winning club wins a wall plaque, a sign for the entrance of the club, and best of all a custom Thompson Center Encore Rifle. The president of the club and a guest will be flown to FT. Worth TX for the NASGW show. The award wil be presented at the National Shooting Sports Foundation banquet.

www.huntingcampjournal.com

-Chris


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Us North Dakota boys have sort of a mountain man, independent, do it on our own streak in us. We don't think Jim Bridger belonged to no pansy hunt club, but thanks anyway. A sign for over the gate to the club you say. We camp in the boonies and try stay hidden as best possible. Could loose yorn hair ifn you don't.


----------

